# 2007 Altima cracked dashboard



## Boomer 45 (Jul 21, 2015)

Letter sent to Nissan USA:
I own a 2007 Altima which we purchased new. I’m having an issue with the dashboard cracking and splitting as shown in the enclosed photographs. I contacted your office a few weeks ago and was advised to bring the car into my local dealer who is Sutherlin Nissan. The service manager took some pictures, and consulted with what I assume to be the area representative. I was then advised that due to the age of the vehicle Nissan would not take any action to correct the problem.

I find this response to be totally unacceptable based upon the following facts.

1 – First and foremost I simply expect a higher quality of parts from cars bearing the Nissan name. We previously owned a Maxima, which was eight years old when we sold it and it certainly did not have any cracks in the dashboard. Although we live in southwest Florida, our current Altima has always been garaged and has less than 60,000 miles on it. A neighbor of ours recently purchase a used Pathfinder which is four years older than our car, and has over 125,000 miles on it, and the dashboard in that car shows no evidence of cracking or splitting.
Nissan USA has also refused to take any action to correct this problem


----------

